# 2013 Felt Product Launch



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

DO WANT!

https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/1...product-launch-road-mountain-bike-cyclocross/


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

what's the pricing like on the 2013 AR? the lower weight makes it that much more appealing.


----------

